# Instrument cluster electrical diagram



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 95 altima 5spd and im looking on doing the cluster 
Swap from a 00-01 altima. My cluster gauges for some 
Reason get stuck and you have to tap on the cluster for
them to work. An it also has no light at all in the dash( i
Already checked the fuses and cluster bulbs). It kind off sucks 
Cause i use my cellphone to light when im driving at night to make
Sure im going at the right speed limit. 

I need help finding an electrical diagram that shows where the 
Wires behind the cluster go to. I have looked in google, and in other 
Forums, i also looked it up in alldata and i had no luck. I need it for 
Both a 95 and 00-01 since im going to have to rewire the whole.

I know someone out there must have a site where they can get it
Because i seen like 2 or 3 first gen altimas with the cluster swap from
2nd altima.

If anyone has some info i would really appreaciate it 
I know "jserrano" a member from the forum might be able
To help but i have no idea how to contact him.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can get FSMs from this site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reply, i try opening it an 
It says i need the password and username. 

I try emailing the person from that website but 
Its an invalid email adress.

Do you know the actual email adress or username/passw


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I got FSMs from them about 6 months ago. At that time their e-mail addr was: [email protected]


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you check the Rheostat at left of the the dash for the Light?


----------

